# Squash Partners required - Bangkok



## lapearceoz17

Collapsed squash player (not played for a long time) but still keen to play is seeking squash playing partners within the Bangkok area for a social hit around


----------



## sjshankar

*Squash partner*



lapearceoz17 said:


> Collapsed squash player (not played for a long time) but still keen to play is seeking squash playing partners within the Bangkok area for a social hit around



Hi there

I do play squash occasionally. Am not a profesional or anything but not a beginner either. I generally play with another Malaysian at Sathorn (beside the Australian Embassy). Do let me know if you are keen to join. Generally it's either mornings on weekends or late evenings on weekdays (8pm or so). Most times we play by ear and decide one day before. Thanks

regards
jai
0847528175


----------



## mythai

*Still squashing?*

Hey fellow squash players out there!

Just moved to BKK and am looking for some semi regular players out there. Haven't played in 2 years though (injury) but I'm willing and full of energy to start again. So who's up?


----------



## frank plato

*Squash*



lapearceoz17 said:


> Collapsed squash player (not played for a long time) but still keen to play is seeking squash playing partners within the Bangkok area for a social hit around


Hi...I would love to play squash...a little collapsed too  but ready to accelerate ... Let me know... Frank


----------



## frank plato

*Squashhhhhhh*



mythai said:


> Hey fellow squash players out there!
> 
> Just moved to BKK and am looking for some semi regular players out there. Haven't played in 2 years though (injury) but I'm willing and full of energy to start again. So who's up?


I am available for play 0829095586. Frank


----------



## GrahamBKK

*Squash court*

I am trying to play squash in Bangkok too. I live in Nathom Pathom where I teach at the university. It is about 60 kms west of Bkk. 

I bought a car today and I'm thinking of buying or renting a condo to share my time between the two, so I can play squash.

Does anyone know a reasonably priced court? I have been playing at Phiyarom near On Nut but it is 600baht at weekends, although you get the use of other facilities...

Graham


----------



## isaanbrit

mythai said:


> Hey fellow squash players out there!
> 
> Just moved to BKK and am looking for some semi regular players out there. Haven't played in 2 years though (injury) but I'm willing and full of energy to start again. So who's up?


I'm keen to play - where do you live? I live in Rama 9


----------



## isaanbrit

Hi Frank, I'm keen to play. How do we get in touch with each other on this forum? Are we supposed to post our emails?


----------



## asagarwa

hi, i am very keen to play squash. please let me know if anyone is interested.


----------



## Nakul1

I am very keen to play squash too either on weekends or late evenings on weekdays. I live at Sathorn , so would like a place nearby. If anyone interested , let me know. Regards Nakul


----------



## asagarwa

Nakul1 said:


> I am very keen to play squash too either on weekends or late evenings on weekdays. I live at Sathorn , so would like a place nearby. If anyone interested , let me know. Regards Nakul


I Nakul i am ok to play near sathorn. *<Snip>*


----------



## Nakul1

Do you know any squash courts nearby?


----------



## asagarwa

Not as of now. Pretty new here. but can look for some.

Tennis & Squash
DFiT - Dusit Thani Hotel :
The Dusit Thani Building, 946 Rama IV Rd., Bangkok 10500 

Glow Trinity Silom :
150 Phiphat Soi 2 (Naratiwat Rajnakarintra Soi 3 or Silom Soi 3), Silom Rd., Bangrak,


----------



## Nakul1

Ok. But do they allow outsiders ?


----------



## asagarwa

dont really know...


----------



## Nakul1

Ok , if I get time , would check these places out and let you know


----------



## asagarwa

Acually can use Dusit thani.Let me know when you can play....


----------



## Nakul1

What time is suitable for you ?

For me 
Weekdays:- 6.30 am 
Saturdays :- 8 pm
Sunday :- Anytime


----------



## asagarwa

weekdays i am not sure if it opens at 6:30 am but will check. Can do 6:30 am. also can do in the evening.

Saturday: anytime
Sunday: anytime

you wanna play this saturday


----------



## Nakul1

Do they provide racquet and ball ? Or we have to bring own , also how much do they charge for it .. 
I can play Saturday evening.
Kindly provide your contact details on email
2nakulkoolwal1 @ gmail.com


----------



## Asian Spirit

Folks, Let me suggest that you use the private messaging system to continue to planning ..


----------

